# One or Two: Seeing a World of Difference by Peter Jones



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 13, 2014)

Has anyone read this book? What did you think of it?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have not read the book.

But I have heard parts of its contents discussed and referred to.

The author is credible, and on to something big.


----------

